# Holy S**t - An original concept in materinity photography!!!!!



## tirediron (Dec 12, 2012)

This is f**king brilliant!


----------



## ceeboy14 (Dec 12, 2012)

:lmao: That's great!


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 12, 2012)

yeah I thought that was pretty creative.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 12, 2012)

My wife showed that to me when she was looking at pinterest the other night. It's a really cool idea.


----------



## Mr_Mac (Dec 12, 2012)

Great imagination!


----------



## Mully (Dec 12, 2012)

And it is instant


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 12, 2012)

very nice!  You know there will be copycats on that one...  lol!


----------



## KmH (Dec 12, 2012)

Coo Coo LaRue! :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Dec 12, 2012)

lol That's awesome!!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 12, 2012)

god i hate photographers.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 12, 2012)

What fun to look at! They sure know what "continuity" means!


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 12, 2012)

That.

Is.

Awesome.


----------



## JodieM (Dec 12, 2012)

Love it!  Very creative.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 12, 2012)

i saw that a few days ago and thought it was pretty creative.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 12, 2012)

Classic example of how a little (well, OK, LOTS!) of planning and previsualizing makes for a good storyline.  Gonna sent that to my sister-in-law who's about to start explaining to her sons how they came to be...


----------



## unpopular (Dec 12, 2012)

Sure, it tells a "story" - an idiotic one.

Come on people. Creative, perhaps, but brilliant?? It's gimmicky kitsch at best.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 12, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Sure, it tells a "story" - an idiotic one.
> 
> Come on people. Creative, perhaps, but brilliant?? It's gimmicky kitsch at best.



Ah, you're just jealous you didn't think of it first....  :er:


----------



## tirediron (Dec 12, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Sure, it tells a "story" - an idiotic one.
> 
> Come on people. Creative, perhaps, but brilliant?? It's gimmicky kitsch at best.


Compared to the "heart of hands" this is friggin' Nobel-prize material!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 12, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Sure, it tells a "story" - an idiotic one.
> 
> Come on people. Creative, perhaps, but brilliant?? It's gimmicky kitsch at best.



Have to agree. Saw this on Facebook. Saw it here. Color me mildly amused but I don't think it's earth shattering. There's a lot of creative stuff that I find far more appealing photographically and creatively than this. 

The amount of praise it's been receiving seems mildly unwarranted.


----------



## MK3Brent (Dec 12, 2012)

More funny than brilliant. 

I enjoyed them.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 12, 2012)

pgriz said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, it tells a "story" - an idiotic one.
> ...



Oh yeah. I'm jealous of this guy...

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/378371_10151149966004853_1812326280_n.jpg

I think not. *VERY* MUCH NOT.


----------



## runnah (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah and he was totally putting the hose in the wrong spot.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 12, 2012)

whoa there nelly! LMAO


----------



## Derrel (Dec 12, 2012)

My nine year-old son is about ready for "the talk"....whew...now I have something I can just show him on the interwebz!!! It will surely save me a lot of embarrassing questions and all those quizzical looks! Awesome!


----------



## e.rose (Dec 12, 2012)

pgriz said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, it tells a "story" - an idiotic one.
> ...



Sh*t, I'M jealous I didn't think of it first!  :lmao:

This is SO much more awesome than the typical, "flowy fabric wrapped around the belly" shots you always see.  :lmao:

I find a lot of "idiotic" sh*t to be awesome and amusing.

Family guy... Archer... Always Sunny In Philadelphia...  They're not for everyone, but they certainly have an audience... same thing with this series.  :sillysmi:

Photography isn't ALWAYS about being technically perfect... or even "smart"... sometimes it's just about having fun and coming up with an "idiotic" idea that the clients end up loving, as does a good percentage of the interwebz, as I've seen this about 15 times in various places now.


----------



## MK3Brent (Dec 12, 2012)

unpopular said:


> whoa there nelly! LMAO


Yeah, but look who he knocked up... hubba hubba


----------



## texkam (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesomeness.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 13, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > whoa there nelly! LMAO
> ...


Agreed. I'd inflate her


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 13, 2012)

It's awesome in a very internetty way. 

But other than that it's too "Kutie Pie Shutters Photography" esque to really pique my interest lol.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 13, 2012)

thetrue said:


> MK3Brent said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



Yeah. Maybe that has more to do with it my impressions. These two look really gross to me. Certainly it's kitschy, but probably my initial reaction was that I find the couple ewwie and unattractive. I probably should have realized this before commenting so strongly.

I mean, don't get me wrong. I can deal with unattractive people. But mixed up in kitschy humor ... it's just more than I can handle.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 13, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Yeah. Maybe that has more to do with it my impressions. These two look really gross to me. Certainly it's kitschy, but probably my initial reaction was that I find the couple ewwie and unattractive. I probably should have realized this before commenting so strongly.
> 
> I mean, don't get me wrong. I can deal with unattractive people. But mixed up in kitschy humor ... it's just more than I can handle.


Upon further investigation (on laptop rather than phone) I must rescind my previous statement. She's really not that great looking, just skinnier than my wife. Lol


----------



## unpopular (Dec 13, 2012)

for your sake I hope your wife isn't going to find this. RIP thetrue.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 13, 2012)

Hahaha she just has some hips and booty - and a little lingering, uhhhhhhh, "fluff" from the baby.

She also doesn't spy on me, so I'll be safe probably.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 13, 2012)

I like chubby gals. I'll take the big butts, but leave the itty bitty waist.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll make her model for me later, I could use some people photo practice anyway.


----------



## mishele (Dec 13, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Hahaha she just has some hips and booty - and a little lingering, uhhhhhhh, "fluff" from the baby.
> 
> She also doesn't spy on me, so I'll be safe probably.


 Here, let me slap you for her!! 
:er:


----------



## thetrue (Dec 13, 2012)

mishele said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha she just has some hips and booty - and a little lingering, uhhhhhhh, "fluff" from the baby.
> ...


Yes, please!


----------



## mishele (Dec 13, 2012)

thetrue said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > thetrue said:
> ...


I should of said a knee to the nutz!


----------



## thetrue (Dec 13, 2012)

Hugs, not hurts!


----------

